# 8Dio Studio Solo Violin (Demos and Technical Video)



## Folmann (Feb 27, 2012)

8Dio Studio Solo Violin will be released on Thursday 1st of March 2012. The library is a massive collection of over 4.200 phrases and designed to support and augment existing solo violin libraries. Essentially this library takes over where normal multi-samples can't perform. The library contains built-in pitch control, time-stretching / time-compression, sample offset (which allows you to scroll into any phrase), FX and convolutions etc. It is programmed individually for K4 and K5. 

Introduction Price: $149 // goes $199 on March 7th. 

Note: this has nothing to do with Adagio. The library was recorded before Adagio and has been ready for a quite some time.



[flash width=400 height=300 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F1177086[/flash]


----------



## dannthr (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations on the release, looks like a killer product.


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 28, 2012)

Sounds great ! Glad to see you guys going the phrase route also as I see a strong future for it (e.g. the Orchestral string runs and phrases from Hendrik).

To understand the usefullness, I'd really need to see a list of the phrases and understand the limits of the editability.

o-[][]-o


----------



## manyfingers (Feb 28, 2012)

that's great news troels! been looking forward to this library since the first demo. i'm definately buying this...


----------



## Folmann (Feb 28, 2012)

New demo added: "Tower of Life" by Michal Cielecki - really shows how to use solo violin in an epic/hybrid context.

[flash width=400 height=300 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F1177086[/flash]


----------



## IvanP (Feb 28, 2012)

Thks Troels. 

Price?

How are patches organized? The video features a Brahms style of phrases. Can you give a full list?

Thks, 

Ivan


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 28, 2012)

Folmann @ Mon Feb 27 said:


> Check out the demos and video from our upcoming Studio Solo Violin library (to be released later in the week). Please note this has nothing to do with Adagio. Adagio does contain a deep multi-sampled violin, whereas this Studio Solo Violin is purely phrase-based and contains over 4.200 phrases programmed individually for K5 and K4.
> 
> The library was recorded before Adagio and has been ready for a while.
> 
> ...





Hey Troels,

You mentioned 'ready for a while' but I don't see this on your site for sale? Did I miss another post?


----------



## mpalenik (Feb 28, 2012)

Number 8, "tango in slow motion", I could swear there was a movie I just saw where a guy was playing that on a violin in the subway. I recognized it because that demo had been posted before and I had tried to replicate it with Kirk Hunter's solo strings (http://soundcloud.com/mpalenik/trying-kirk-hunter-solo) before seeing the movie. Is that a well known piece? I only caught a glimpse of the movie on TV and I don't remember what it was.


----------



## Markus S (Feb 28, 2012)

Folmann @ Tue Feb 28 said:


> New demo added: "Tower of Life" by Michal Cielecki - really shows how to use solo violin in an epic/hybrid context.
> 
> [flash width=400 height=300 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F1177086[/flash]



Not sure if this is an effect or something, but I hear the violin wandering around quite a lot in the stereo image (from center to almost extreme left).


----------



## Ed (Feb 28, 2012)

Markus S @ Tue Feb 28 said:


> Not sure if this is an effect or something, but I hear the violin wandering around quite a lot in the stereo image (from center to almost extreme left).



Is that a joke referring to Simons post on Adagio?

This is a phrase library, it will wander the same as any other live recording would if you made it yourself. Just use an imager to tame it if you have an issue with it in a mix,.


----------



## Folmann (Feb 28, 2012)

So keep in mind we are talking about +4.200 phrases, so each of the following categories can have multiple variations (ex. Bach has 15 different .nkis, Mendel has 9 different .nkis) each containing up to 50 phrases.

The main categories are:

Amazing Grace
Arp Ricochet
Autumn Chord
Bach
Batman
Beethoven
Black Orpheus
Brahms
Bruch
Civil
Concerto
Dawn
Dvorjak
Espanol
FX
Glasunav
Gliss
Irish
Korsakov
Kriesler
La Folia
Liber Tango
Lotus Land
Mendel
Midnight Bells
Mozart
Orange
Phrases (bonus)
Pornnow
Prokifiev
Rhythm
Scales
Schuman
Sibelius
Tango
Tchaikovsky
Turkey


----------



## ysnyvz (Feb 28, 2012)

Folmann @ Tue Feb 28 said:


> Turkey



this one got my interest :D 
is it possible to listen a bit of it?


----------



## IvanP (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow...

And... pricy?


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Feb 28, 2012)

I want to know what the heck Orange could be.


----------



## Udo (Feb 28, 2012)

The violin moves in the stereo image in an unnatural way at times.


----------



## Ed (Feb 28, 2012)

Udo @ Tue Feb 28 said:


> The violin moves in the stereo image in an unnatural way at times.



I dont understand this, how can it move in an unnatural way when its a recorded phrase?


----------



## Udo (Feb 28, 2012)

Ed @ Wed Feb 29 said:


> Udo @ Tue Feb 28 said:
> 
> 
> > The violin moves in the stereo image in an unnatural way at times.
> ...


I'm just judging it by what I hear. The are several possible explanations, e.g. (parts of) phrases are combined, different mic positions are used, etc.

EDIT: Just noticed Markus S already commented on it above.


----------



## ysnyvz (Feb 28, 2012)

Ed @ Tue Feb 28 said:


> I dont understand this, how can it move in an unnatural way when its a recorded phrase?



may be violinist was playing like this :mrgreen:


----------



## jtenney (Feb 28, 2012)

@mpalenik--The music in "Tango in Slow Motion" is based closely on "Czardas" by V. Monti, a 19th century piece that is still played today pretty widely (for example, it is the intro section for Lady Gaga's song "Alejandro"). Troels didn't use the same chord progression as the original, and a couple of notes are different, but it's almost identical.


----------



## Folmann (Feb 28, 2012)

8Dio Studio Solo Violin will be released on Thursday 1st of March 2012. The library is a massive collection of over 4.200 phrases and designed to support and augment existing solo violin libraries. Essentially this library takes over where normal multi-samples can't perform. The library contains built-in pitch control, time-stretching / time-compression, sample offset (which allows you to scroll into any phrase), FX and convolutions etc. It is programmed individually for K4 and K5. Introduction Price: $149 // goes $199 on March 7th.

Ps. In regards to the concerns of "movement" ... violinists move when they play ... everything was recorded in the exact same position and with the exact same custom Neumanns. You can also go mono and/or limit stereo field you want too. But trust me - if you want "unnatural" just ask a violinist to freeze when they play.


----------



## Udo (Feb 28, 2012)

Folmann @ Wed Feb 29 said:


> In regards to the concerns of "movement" ... violinists move when they play ... everything was recorded in the exact same position and with the exact same custom Neumanns. You can also go mono and/or limit stereo field you want too. But trust me - if you want "unnatural" just ask a violinist to freeze when they play.


I'm fully aware that a violinist's movement affects the "location" of the sound. However, the movement in some of the demos sounds exaggerated and unnatural at times, probably because of the way it was recorded/mixed. Another example of unnatural sound is when you hear 2 notes in the same different locations, when repeated a number of times (like early in Kerry Muzzey's "Moonlit Confession").

.... nevertheless, I'll probably still buy it. :wink:


----------



## manyfingers (Feb 29, 2012)

hey troels, good price and can't wait to get this tomorrow! just out of curiosity what's the library size?

chris


----------



## Markus S (Feb 29, 2012)

Ed @ Tue Feb 28 said:


> Markus S @ Tue Feb 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if this is an effect or something, but I hear the violin wandering around quite a lot in the stereo image (from center to almost extreme left).
> ...



Not on every live recording, while a little movement may always be there, the player here seems to move quite a lot at places. The violin moves quickly from center to hard left, which surprised me while listening.


----------



## IFM (Feb 29, 2012)

Well this is one heck of a nice sounds library and will be a great addition.

Chris


----------



## Justus (Feb 29, 2012)

This is what I've been missing on the market. Cello next please! Thank you!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 29, 2012)

Justus @ Wed Feb 29 said:


> This is what I've been missing on the market. Cello next please! Thank you!




+1


----------



## stonzthro (Feb 29, 2012)

Troels, given that you've stated this was recorded before Adagio, how well does this blend with Adagio?


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm sure Troels is going to come back and say, "horrible stonzthro, just horrible! They don't blend at all, so you better not buy any of them."

10 to 1 anybody?


----------



## KMuzzey (Feb 29, 2012)

Udo @ Tue Feb 28 said:


> Folmann @ Wed Feb 29 said:
> 
> 
> > Another example of unnatural sound is when you hear 2 notes in the same different locations, when repeated a number of times (like early in Kerry Muzzey's "Moonlit Confession").
> ...



That's probably my reverb, which was a hall with some kind of randomization on it to give you better results on sampled orch recordings. It does something to the reverb tail. Sounds lovely on my Mackies, though. 

Kerry


----------



## Ed (Feb 29, 2012)

KMuzzey @ Wed Feb 29 said:


> That's probably my reverb, which was a hall with some kind of randomization



Highly doubtful.


----------



## Folmann (Feb 29, 2012)

"horrible stonzthro, just horrible! They don't blend at all, so you better not buy any of them."


----------



## Udo (Feb 29, 2012)

KMuzzey @ Thu Mar 01 said:


> Udo @ Tue Feb 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Another example of unnatural sound is when you hear 2 notes in the same different locations, when repeated a number of times (like early in Kerry Muzzey's "Moonlit Confession").
> ...


If anything, the randomization in the reverb would probably have made the problem less noticeable, I think. I first noticed it using monitors. It's even more obvious using headphones.


----------



## Folmann (Feb 29, 2012)

Udo. Let me help you a bit with your purchasing decision.

1. Do not buy the library if it sounds unnatural to you. I personally think this is the most natural sounding solo violin library ever recorded, but such opinions will always be subjective.

2. Do not buy the library if you don't like violin players moving when they play. I don't know if you ever played a violin or worked with violinists. But players move - and asking them to freeze is like asking a basketball player to stop running. I actually did ask our violin player to be reasonably calm and he was really professional about it, but players move - watch any player or ensemble - motion breeds emotion.

3. Do not buy the library if you don't like stereo recorded violin and/or don't understand how a stereo imager works. I personally think it sits perfect in the mix - and I think the demos demonstrate this clearly. Yes - it may move a bit - but for me that means LIFE and I will take that any day over some boring/flat sample without emotion. 

I don't believe in completely clinical recordings, especially not when it comes at the cost of emotion. I think there are many great alternatives out there for more stale and less expressive solo violins. This library is the opposite to them. It was made with emotion and it embraces the natural imperfection of a great solo violinists. I urge you to consider these points and totally respect if it is not for you.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 29, 2012)

I think that's gonna be great.
I'm in


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 29, 2012)

Folmann @ Wed Feb 29 said:


> 2. Do not buy the library if you don't like violin players moving when they play. I don't know if you ever played a violin or worked with violinists. But players move - and asking them to freeze is like asking a basketball player to stop running. .



You apparently have not seen Josh Smith of UCLA recently.

http://rushthecourt.net/2011/12/06/an-o ... n-howland/

Library sounds great!


----------



## Folmann (Feb 29, 2012)

Couple more demos added: 

[flash width=300 height=300 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F1177086[/flash]

Craig you make :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## stonzthro (Feb 29, 2012)

---


----------



## Udo (Feb 29, 2012)

Folmann @ Thu Mar 01 said:


> Udo. Let me help you a bit with your purchasing decision.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> I don't believe in completely clinical recordings, especially not when it comes at the cost of emotion. I think there are many great alternatives out there for more stale and less expressive solo violins. This library is the opposite to them. It was made with emotion and it embraces the natural imperfection of a great solo violinists. I urge you to consider these points and totally respect if it is not for you.


Troels,

I completely agree with your last paragraph. As I said, I like the sound and I'll probably buy it. My comments were about 1 or 2 issues, not the whole library. 

- I'm not looking for clinical recordings, but when I hear the sound move from centre to the far left (e.g. "Tower of Life"), that indicates something went wrong with the recording or scripting (unless it was done deliberately in the demo).
- I mentioned it to make you aware, so if necessary/possible you could correct it (and we won't have to use the imager as a kludge).
- I've heard plenty of "top" violinists, e.g. André Rieu . Seriously, my uncle was (he passed away) a very accomplished violinist and I've recorded him plenty of times (he moved a lot while playing).

I have high regard for your skills, but you don't seem to handle critcism very well - bad for your health .


----------



## MichalCielecki (Mar 1, 2012)

Udo @ 3/1/2012 said:


> - I'm not looking for clinical recordings, but when I hear the sound move from centre to the far left (e.g. "Tower of Life"), that indicates something went wrong with the recording (unless it was done deliberately in the demo).


I may be totally deaf (I'm a percussionist), but I'm having a difficulty considering this as "far left" (or "almost extreme left"), the violin section sounds more "left" (and I'm sure I could move it further to "extreme left"). I'm also surprised to see you write that it implies "something went wrong with the recording". 
I personally find the pan flowing quite natural and very soloist-like, alive. You have to consider this is a solo violin library, dedicated to bring you alive-like sound of a soloist (true soloist, like a soloist for violin concertos, not first chair violin or anything like that), who's moving while playing and makes those little imperfections that occur in a real life performances. I definitely would not consider those moves in panning a bad thing, it just feels alive.

Cheers,
Michal


----------



## Udo (Mar 1, 2012)

MichalCielecki @ Thu Mar 01 said:


> Udo @ 3/1/2012 said:
> 
> 
> > - I'm not looking for clinical recordings, but when I hear the sound move from centre to the far left (e.g. "Tower of Life"), that indicates something went wrong with the recording (unless it was done deliberately in the demo).
> ...


Michal, did you do the panning when you created "Tower of Life" or was that in the library phrase? When I made my comments, I assumed it was recorded/scripted like that in the library. 

When referring to that little segment at the beginning of "Tower of Life" (and assuming you didn't do the panning), I meant something appears to have gone wrong when recording or scripting the original phrase segment, e.g. with the mixing of several mics. Movement of a soloist's sound is not unnatural, but movement to the side is. Just listen to a recording of a violin solo (and in particular a gypsy violin, where there's often a lot of movement). 

As mentioned earlier, I've recorded performances by a professional solo violinist who moved a lot and I'm familiar with several techniques to do that while capturing motion.

BTW, I never said "almost extreme left".


----------



## Erik (Mar 1, 2012)

jtenney @ Wed 29 Feb said:


> @mpalenik--The music in "Tango in Slow Motion" is based closely on "Czardas" by V. Monti, a 19th century piece that is still played today pretty widely (for example, it is the intro section for Lady Gaga's song "Alejandro"). Troels didn't use the same chord progression as the original, and a couple of notes are different, but it's almost identical.



Hi,
Inspired by this post about a melodic source of a part of this new 8DIO Solo Violin, the Czardas of Vittorio Monti, I thought: why not give this piece a try with the Romantic Violin from the Kirk Hunter Solo Strings? It has a little bit the atmosphere here and there of some of the 8DIO demo's.

Of course I customized the original legato patches with a Kontakt crossfade script made by Nils Liberg, which was not even possible in the Gigastudio format. So there is a new dimension for this violin eventually, which I never tried out before btw.
Furthermore the Steinway from Garritan.

I hope you like this version (and again in advance: it won't ever compete with a real one, but nevertheless....). I had much fun myself anyway.

PS I didn't have any noticable panning issue here with this violin hopefully. :wink: 
BTW: I have seen Pinchas Zuckerman once playing Brahms and he just didn't move like many other players do sometimes. He restricted himself to minimal movements with his body (without being a robot of course): I have enjoyed his performance very well, though.

Here ishttp://eotte.blogspot.com/2012/03/montis-czardas.html (this Czardas).

PS2 Great sound in this 8DIO product!


----------



## TuomasP (Mar 1, 2012)

Just checked out and it's been released , rar-files are total about 3gb and cloud server download is +4.500 kB/s.... not bad at all. I will start sizzling with the batman-patches :D


----------



## EwigWanderer (Mar 1, 2012)

Can't wait to get home and buy this library  
In other hand I've spent too much on 8Dio in this past month...


----------



## manyfingers (Mar 1, 2012)

bought... downloading now.. can't wait!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 1, 2012)

Ka-Ching! Easy buy... !


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 1, 2012)

Outstanding 'supplement' Troels. Fills some much needed VI gaps. One of your best libraries to date.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I've heard so many beautiful demos of legato playing from this instrument, nice one 8Dio!

Was curious about more uptempo, rhythmic phrases, repeated notes and motives. Has anybody done a demo of that yet. I would love to hear that part of the library if it indeed has this.

Thanks,

Mr A.


----------



## respho (Mar 1, 2012)

Congrats Troels! This is the best library I've heard in terms of realism (duh real phrases) and sonic quality.

I am considering getting the library. My question is, I wonder which other violin libraries will work well with this. My concern is whether I can construct the lines I have in my mind with just the pre recorded phrases.

And have you considered adding plain long/short notes to the library to facilitate the melody construction?

Thanks.


----------



## Theseus (Mar 2, 2012)

Respho, Troels will probably tell you that the best library to go along Solo Violin is the playable solo violin in the forthcoming Adagio 

As to how far you can manipulate phrases to make them play what you want rather than what they were intended for, just a quick reminder that for a couple of weeks, we're trully living in the future thanks to Zynaptiq :

http://youtu.be/lxQmCwvSJPI

http://youtu.be/twwYMcSWHUc 

I urge everybody to consider what you can do NOW with this tool and phrases. And remember that this exemple manipulates POLYPHONIC material. It's pretty much artefact free on monophonic material. And there's plenty way to cover those anyway.

We're living the times.

Seriously, listen and look at this : http://youtu.be/ckJIwrtm1Ng 

I'm going to buy the 8dio's solo violin, because it sounds great, and thanks to Zynaptiq I can do pretty much whatever I want with it !!!!


----------



## Ed (Mar 2, 2012)

Theseus @ Fri Mar 02 said:


> http://youtu.be/lxQmCwvSJPI
> 
> http://youtu.be/twwYMcSWHUc



uuuuuhhhh Melodyne DNA clone that seems to actually work better than Melodyne ?? :shock: 

This is pretty cooolll... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckJIwrtm1Ng


----------



## Theseus (Mar 2, 2012)

Ed, I've both. Melodyne doesn't even come close to Zynaptiq. And the fact that you can play real time midi notes and change the harmonies of audio is simply amazing.


----------



## Ed (Mar 2, 2012)

I tried the demo of DNA and found it didnt really work, everything gave me horrible artifacts. So is this as easy as it looks? Is it literally just as easy as loading it up and setting up routing and it sound as good in the demos? And to keep this on topic, if I had a 8dio Solo Violin phrase I could just load up and change the notes with no hassle or analysing and tweaking settings till it sounds acceptable? Also PitchShift can only repitch the notes, not move them or extend them correct?


----------



## Theseus (Mar 2, 2012)

> And to keep this on topic, if I had a 8dio Solo Violin phrase I could just load up and change the notes with no hassle or analysing and tweaking settings till it sounds acceptable?



As easy as it looks. The main difference with DNA is that this is trully realtime AND automatic. You don't have to manually change things one by one, you just set up rules or use your midi keyboard as realtime input. It makes a world of a difference.

The audio engine has different settings (algorithms) that you can continuously change on the go to see what fits best. Simple and effective.

The only thing it's missing that you can find in DNA is the timing-processing, because of the very obvious realtime considerations, but I hear Denis (the creator of this beast) is looking into it.



> Also PitchShift can only repitch the notes, not move them or extend them correct?



You can isolate individual elements from a full mix (there's of course limits to what it can do, but with simple audio well mixed, ie. bass/drums/guitars/keys, it's certainly impressive) or suppress some as you play midi notes (certain midi events trigger a "silence" note instead of the original one) but I'm not sure you can extend them in a nice way. There are some parameters that actually alter the sound in a sound designing way, but I didn't mess with that yet.


----------



## Ed (Mar 2, 2012)

Just noticed its AU only for now :(


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't know about you, but i can definitely hear artifacts with this pitching plgin...


----------



## Ed (Mar 2, 2012)

Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Mar 02 said:


> I don't know about you, but i can definitely hear artifacts with this pitching plgin...



Sure. But not if you dont use it to extreme and its mixed in with a bunch of other things. if you're making hybrid or electronic music, its also less noticeable.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah that Zynaptiq looks and sounds great. I could see a marriage of this sort of technology coupled with samples (in 1 and multiple note groups), as the, or one of the futures for sampling.

Melodyne did something like that with their Uberschall liquid instruments, but Zynaptiq seems even stronger.


----------



## Folmann (Mar 2, 2012)

Update:

We have added a bunch more demos of the Studio Solo Violin:

[flash width=500 height=350 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F1177086[/flash]

We will also be sending out a 1.1 update in an hour or so, which improves the time-stretching in K5 and address a minor bug in one of the 338 programs.

Thx - T


----------



## playz123 (Mar 7, 2012)

Enjoying the demos, and especially like the rich backing of the violin in "You Are My Heart" (would love to know how that was done). After working with this library, which as Troels pointed out can be daunting in the beginning, for a few hours, I'm starting to understand it a little, but obviously need to spend more time exploring. The Mod Wheel is obviously very useful if one wishes to start combining phrases for composing, but I would have liked to see a few more single notes included too. One thing that I am hearing is at the end of some phrases, if the key is held down, there is a noticeable click as the sample is cut off abruptly. I assume this is so phrases will fit together more easily, but if the phrase is the final one in a line, the cut is very noticeable. For example, listen to C#5 in Phrase one in the Master Browser. Perhaps there's a way for the user to fix that, and maybe I just haven't learned how yet, so please don't see this as criticism.

Obviously, as the demos illustrate, this library is versatile, so I'm looking forward to getting to know it a lot better in the days ahead.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 7, 2012)

Never received that email re: the 1.1 update.
Haven't heard back from tech support either...

I haven't had time to check out many of the patches 'cause i'm busy, but the one i have been using for this gig, the Civil patch, had a number of fragments (i call them fragments since phrases usually imply a complete musical idea, with a clear sense of begining, development and ending) that were repeated exactly verbatum on different notes of the span of the patch.
I wonder if it's the case with all of the patches, in which case, the claim of "4,000 phrases" may turn out to be 900 fragments in reality...

Still usable and handy, but nowhere near the company's claim...


----------



## Ed (Mar 7, 2012)

Well be reasonable Patrick, a phrase in sample terms can be extremely short.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 7, 2012)

It's all semantics Ed, so no big deal on this point.
But the same exact "phrases" being repeated in the same patch was the issue that i was concerned about...
Have you noticed it in another patch?


----------



## Folmann (Mar 7, 2012)

Patrick. You bought the library after it was upgraded to 1.1, which primarily contained fixes to Kontakt 5. We normally respond within the hour - otherwise just ping me at [email protected] - the library has over 4.000 phrases and some pieces have phrase variations, which doesn't make it less a phrase. 

Lets keep it real here ... the library has over 330 .nki files (k4 and k5 combined) divided into +35 core categories and over 4.000 phrases/samples ... sure there might be a some phrases that are repeated in some variation, which I think people will appreciate. In the cases were the same phrase is repeated - it actually allows you to double without phasing and/or use same phrase in higher notes and create more fluent stacking.

You can hear an example of this in this demo (00:25 and onwards). Where I am creating a three note chord with the same phrase - played in variation. 

[flash width=300 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F24910617[/flash]

Summary: Studio Solo Violin has +4.000 phrases/samples - and an infinite amount of ways to combine these through the phrase sculpting tools (ex. live keyboard based controls of time-stretch/time-compression, sample-offset, pitch control etc).


----------

